# Swench impact tool



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone ever hear of them.Real neat tool,all manual,the one I might buy tomorrow you exert 50lbs. of force to the handle and it gives you 800lbs. of torque to the fastener.Developed by Curtis-Wright Corp. for the airplane biz years ago.It has a neat spring mechanism which gives you a quick powerful thrust.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well,I bought it and man,this thing is the cat's azz.I wanted to test it with something huge and stubborn looking.I took a 1.5'' impact socket and put it on a bolt on my 1959 JD track loader.This bolt probably has never been off the machine from the looks of all the layers of paint surrounding it.I put the Swench to it,first whack it loosened and paint chips went flying.Whoever invented this is a genius.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i tried searching a video and cant find any action shots .. maybe you can take one?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

shott8283;1273870 said:


> i tried searching a video and cant find any action shots .. maybe you can take one?


Only stills from this techno challenged member. Plenty of bathroom reading though if you google it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Great product...what are they worth??

http://www.powerhawk.com/products_swench.html


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

from the limited retailers ive seen looking just over a G'


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Check this out http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TORQ...LM%2BLA&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=8104044539510362776. Under $200... been thinking about one


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

shott8283;1273948 said:


> from the limited retailers ive seen looking just over a G'


That just gets you the tool,the 750 model without any sockets or accessories,they are pricey.Some blogs were saying only big business and of course our gov't for the military are the only ones who can afford them new.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

justme-;1274003 said:


> Check this out http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TORQ...LM%2BLA&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=8104044539510362776. Under $200... been thinking about one


That ad and the tool looks suspicious to me.First,it's got China written all over it.Second,it never really explains how this 60-1 torque multiplication works,they just say it does.Lastly,the tool relies on an anchor point.What if there isn't one,then what?You're SOL,that's what.I'll put my new old 30-50 year old American made Swench against that Chinese blue gimmicky thing any day.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I had never heard of the Swench- looked at the sight, that is a manual impact hammer- the blue thing is a torque multiplier. It works on planetary gearing- they usually do- several companies have had them for years but yes this does scream China. Cat used to sell them and variations that looked more like the Swench but were used with a breaker bar or impact gun and the bar (handle) was the anchor point.
Harbor freight has a torque multiplier for tire chaining- bought one but need to square the socket for my truck so have not used it. Factory tool shattered years ago (at 2am in a blizzard of course!) been carrying a breaker back and cheater pipe since.

Lacking an anchor point is a big deal for those...well, I guess like every tool, it has a purpose, but not everything works everywhere.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

justme-;1274451 said:


> I had never heard of the Swench- looked at the sight, that is a manual impact hammer- the blue thing is a torque multiplier. It works on planetary gearing- they usually do- several companies have had them for years but yes this does scream China. Cat used to sell them and variations that looked more like the Swench but were used with a breaker bar or impact gun and the bar (handle) was the anchor point.
> Harbor freight has a torque multiplier for tire chaining- bought one but need to square the socket for my truck so have not used it. Factory tool shattered years ago (at 2am in a blizzard of course!) been carrying a breaker back and cheater pipe since.
> 
> Lacking an anchor point is a big deal for those...well, I guess like every tool, it has a purpose, but not everything works everywhere.


Cat did sell and service the Swench,don't know about the other knockoffs.The Swench is officially a manual impact wrench,but unofficially it is also indeed a torque multiplier since if the person on my model,the 750,exerts 50 lbs. of force to generate up to 800 lbs. of torque,well,there you go.For serious work,I avoid Chinese crap,AKA Harbor Freight.


----------

